# Novoflex: new lens adapters for EOS R and Nikon Z



## mirage (Oct 4, 2018)

German precision accessories maker Novoflex announces a range of new adapters for EOS R and Nikon Z mount for a number of lens series. Some Canon users might be especially interested in the adapter version for FD lenses to EOS R mount. Novoflex states November 2018 availability for its new EOS R and Nikon Z adapters. Prices range from € 89 to € 169.

Article and full text of press release on german-language portal *www.photoscala.de*
https://www.photoscala.de/2018/10/04/novoflex-adaptiert-alte-objektive-an-nikon-z-und-canon-eos-r/
Novoflex: www.novoflex.de -> "Adapter Finder"


----------

